# Question on intersecting valleys



## Tulsabug (12 mo ago)

I had posted this to another roofing forum and only got hate for being a DIYer. Backstory - I'm redoing our roof down to the rafters. 50s ranch home that was furring strips and shakes originally and since it was built has just had roof after roof of shingles added over the shakes with no tear-offs. So I'm tearing off 9 roofs, replacing lots of rotten furring strips, decking everything, I/W shield, synthetic underlayment, and OC Oakridge shingles. All hand-hammered, hot-dipped nails, and on and on. The quotes I got were all overpriced with poor quality material and didn't address any rot (and the houses done in our neighborhood by some of these roofing companies just look like crap) - so I'm doing it all myself.

I am running into some not-great roof design that is causing some issues on the valley design. Our roof, outside of the dormers, has generally two slopes - the more shallow (I didn’t measure but I believe it’s 3:12) on the porch. The convergence I’m hitting is where the main roof hip, which has a decorative dormer on it, runs in to the porch roof. As it’s an ugly design with the porch roof cutting off the roof hip on one side, I’m going to extend the hip to terminate beyond the porch (red line on pic showing it’s new path) - I’m also doing this as this was a drainage issue to begin with which caused a lot of leaks. The problem now is I will have a crooked valley. It was already converging at the dormer but now will have three angles. How is the best way to flash this valley? I was going to use W-flashing but am not sure how to connect three of these pieces due to the W ridge. The pic shown is of a neighbors house but it has the exact same roof. Any advice would be much appreciated (except the "hire a roofing company bc blahblahblah")!


----------

